
Nexø I flew and fell back again - huragok
http://copenhagensuborbitals.com/nexo-flew-fell-back/
======
iamcreasy
SpaceX recently aborted one of their F9 liftoff because of similar problem
with super cooled LOX. They had to wait for an unauthorized ship to leave the
landing zone near the drone ship. By the time the ship left, F9 has lost
significant LOX pressure and they didn't have enough time to empty-refuel the
rocket.

